# Outstanding job Mr Quayle!



## poetd (Dec 23, 2019)

Sam Esmail might have just nailed a perfect Telemark, but Mac was with him every step of the way and landed a straight 10 too.

Amazing.

Can't wait for album 8.


That is all.


----------



## Pier (Jan 4, 2020)

I love the show and the music is spot on. Sam Esmail got a great team for this project.


----------

